# Selling Photos for book cover art



## StepIntoView (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi, 
 I am a professional wedding & portrait photographer. I also shoot landscapes also, but more just for fun. 

I'm hoping I can get some feedback about pricing my work for book cover art. 

A smaller book publishing company approached about taking photographs for some books they have in production. 
I have NO idea what to charge. They offered $300 per image that they use on a book. 

I'm just looking for some counsel here, I've never sold my work like this before....
I don't want to start too low and then be stuck there. 

Any feedback is greatly appreciated. thanks!
katie


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 25, 2010)

Now, take this with some large grain salt (I have no experience with this) - but $300 seems _way_ low for a book cover.

How many copies are they going to print?


----------



## KmH (Jun 26, 2010)

You do retail photography.

Doing images for books is commercial photography, and is a completely different business model.

Like O|||||O says, pricing depends on how many books will be printed, where in the book images will be used and if used inside a book, what size they will be used at in the book, and the geographic are the books will be distributed.

Visit www.ASMP.org and on the left of their home page click on "Business Resources". Then click on their Pricing Guides" section.

You need to learn about 'Use Licensing' and you will see they recommend using pricing software like fotoQuote Pro.


----------



## StepIntoView (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. That ASMP site was very helpful. 
I don't know how many copies. I do know it is a very small publishing company, so I don't imagine more than 1,000 but I really don't know. 
thanks!


----------

